# ghd Styler anyone?



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 13, 2008)

Does anybody have a ghd styling iron?  We've sold them at my store for a little over a year now, and everybody raved about them, and initially I didn't think much of it.  However, that was when I thought my T3 Wet-Dry iron was great, and it turned out not to be working so much for me.  So a fellow Specktrette gave that a good home.

So I went back to my CHI, but I'm pretty sure it's burning my hair (they get up to 470+ degrees! That's a lot for even coarse hair!!)  So I borrowed a ghd from work and I noticed a big difference.  It straightened and volumized my hair and I got it done in about 20 minutes...that's about half the time it usually takes me.

Soooo I just won one on eBay! Yeehaw, I saved a lot of money that way (even with my employee discount I couldn't afford one from work)

So I'm just curious if anybody has one, how long you've had it, and how you really feel about it.  I mean, I've already paid for it, and it's en route to my house so I'm going to have one either way, but I just wanna hear what some of you ladies think of your ghd's, and also what styling products you find work well with them.

*Specifically, if you have natural, curly/kinky hair, and possibly color-treated...i wanna know how YOU feel about it lol


----------



## _Ella_ (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd like to know that too, I don't think my current iron will last me another year


----------



## carrieann07 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have used ghd irons for a few years now and I recently upgraded to the ghd pure(the white one). No brand, no matter what the price beats this iron in my opinion. I have a T3 hair dryer and I'll never part with that; but the T3 flat iron didn't impress me. The ghd cuts my straightening time down to about 10 min.

My hair is color treated, thick/coarse/fine/oily all at the same time and nothing's worked better. I primarily use Cibu styling products; but sometimes alternate with Redken and WEN(love!). 

My first ghd is about 4(?) or so years old. The only reason I upgraded was because I just plain couldn't resist the new "pure". Overall if you can afford it($295-I saved big time!) it's definitely a great investment piece & it curls hair easily as well as straightens.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 13, 2008)

I have had GHD's since I was 13 years old! Im 19 now....

They aree amazing, I use them for curls, waves, just about everything. They also can create mad cool updo's!

They also straighten really thick hair and the UK version comes with a EU plug adapter built in! Its great!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the input.  I'm waiting for mine to arrive, and I've already printed up a guide and some info to inspect it for authenticity when it arrives.  Once it passes inspection (damn eBay lol) I'll let you know how well its working for me.


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

I've got curly hair and this is my HG hair straightner. I love it, i can't imagine using a different brand as it is really good and you don't need to re straighten your hair.
It's worth the money!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ive had mine for four years..still in perfect working order and never had a problem with them! my previous futura straightners broke 3 times and i had to get new ones..ghd's work wonders on your hair and they are so durable! They're definetly worth the money! Ive got the slim ones so i can curl with them too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they really are amazinggg! i couldnt live without them now.
x o x


----------



## speedygirl247 (Sep 13, 2008)

Be ultra careful, I bought a some fake GHD's from ebay,  I still had my old box with paperwork, cd etc so i gave it a thorough inspection.  The actual Iron, the hologram, the box and the rest of the stuff included was an absolute perfect copy of the real thing and i thought it was real- until I tried to register it.....  I bought a new one as I thought my original one wasnt as hot as it used to be,  its four years old.  The fake is still in its box, I am too scared to use it in case it blows up in my hand.  Make sure you can register the iron before you use it - you can never be too sure.  I hope yours is real for you.


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 13, 2008)

I've always had GHDs, I have slightly wavey, bleached blonde hair. My first pair I bought when I was a alot younger, they were the original matte black ones, thin plates. Must have been 4/5 years ago now, they were £100. They finally decided to stop working today, they were making a weird buzzing noise, weren't heating up properly. I threw them out before they electricuted me!

Because they are so amazing and I can't live without them I bought another pair about an hour later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I now have the mark IV version (fantastic as it's dual voltage and will worth in the US when I go again), they are the limited edition 'Pure' white ones, thin plates still, they were £135. Love the design and they came with this cute heat proof mat/bag. They also turn themselves off after 15 minutes to ensure if you do leave them on accidentally, they won't burn down the house.

Anyways enough of that, I honestly believe they are the best straightener. Give really good results when straightening, really smooth, shiny hair and great for getting a nice curly/wavy/textured look too. Heat up super fast aswell and they're really quick and easy to use, I can complete my style in 10 minutes max and I have reasonably long hair.

As for the amount of damage, yes to a degree they are damaging, all heat appliances are. But it could be a lot worse, atleast the ceramin plates on GHDs are good quality. My hairdresser comments on the fact my hair is in  amuch better condition than it was say 2 years ago - so they can't be that bad! 

Worth the money in my opinion. I wouldn't use another brand. Definitely register the iron when you receive it though - I'm always sceptical about using ebay for expensive goods. I always buy from a salon but I can see how ebay would ensure a good saving!


----------



## meaghan<3 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've had a GHD since this past Christmas!  I LOVE it -- I have a ton of hair and it makes it SO easy to straighten, curl, or wave!  I love it, love it, love it!  I've used many different straighteners and this one is by far my favorite!  It makes doing your hair super quick and fun!!  I think it is really worth the price tag!


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I've always had GHDs, I have slightly wavey, bleached blonde hair. My first pair I bought when I was a alot younger, they were the original matte black ones, thin plates. Must have been 4/5 years ago now, they were £100. They finally decided to stop working today, they were making a weird buzzing noise, weren't heating up properly. I threw them out before they electricuted me!

Because they are so amazing and I can't live without them I bought another pair about an hour later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I now have the mark IV version (fantastic as it's dual voltage and will worth in the US when I go again), they are the limited edition 'Pure' white ones, thin plates still, they were £135. Love the design and they came with this cute heat proof mat/bag. They also turn themselves off after 15 minutes to ensure if you do leave them on accidentally, they won't burn down the house.

Anyways enough of that, I honestly believe they are the best straightener. Give really good results when straightening, really smooth, shiny hair and great for getting a nice curly/wavy/textured look too. Heat up super fast aswell and they're really quick and easy to use, I can complete my style in 10 minutes max and I have reasonably long hair.

As for the amount of damage, yes to a degree they are damaging, all heat appliances are. But it could be a lot worse, atleast the ceramin plates on GHDs are good quality. My hairdresser comments on the fact my hair is in  amuch better condition than it was say 2 years ago - so they can't be that bad! 

Worth the money in my opinion. I wouldn't use another brand. Definitely register the iron when you receive it though - I'm always sceptical about using ebay for expensive goods. I always buy from a salon but I can see how ebay would ensure a good saving!_

 
Be warned as a person who often carries GHD's in her hand luggage to the US. They take FOREVER to heat up using an adapter plug. =( Booooo GHD.


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes but atleast the mark IVs will heat up even if it is slow, my previous set wouldn't even turn on over there!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 14, 2008)

i had the original ghd's for about 4 years and was sooo happy with them!! i have very frizzy, wavey and just generally big hair but i can tame my hair in about 20 mins using ghd's! and it looks so shiney and in nice condition afterwards too.

last year i bought the newer ghd's and i do like them but not as much as the originals... i don't know they seem to drag on my hair a little. but i''m just being picky i think as nobody else i know says this!!! but yeah ghd's are the best you can get


----------



## greeneyes81 (Sep 15, 2008)

i just got a cut that requires flat ironing, and i'm eyeing the GHD pure as well. anyone think it's safe to buy on ebay? i read the story about not being able to register, i'd be so pissed if that happened to me but i just can't afford one from Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any advice?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *speedygirl247* 

 
_Be ultra careful, I bought a some fake GHD's from ebay,  I still had my old box with paperwork, cd etc so i gave it a thorough inspection.  The actual Iron, the hologram, the box and the rest of the stuff included was an absolute perfect copy of the real thing and i thought it was real- until I tried to register it.....  I bought a new one as I thought my original one wasnt as hot as it used to be,  its four years old.  The fake is still in its box, I am too scared to use it in case it blows up in my hand.  Make sure you can register the iron before you use it - you can never be too sure.  I hope yours is real for you._

 
I checked the seller's feedback she's had 100% positive feedback since March 2000 and she only sells beauty supplies and tools (dryers, irons, etc), so as soon as it arrives in the mail i'm going to try and register it.  If it doesn't work, I'll promptly contact the seller, and if she doesn't reverse the transaction, I can file a claim through eBay and through PayPal because I have buyer protection.  Before I ordered it, I saw that someone else had bought a ghd from her, so I sent her this 25 item checklist and asked her if her iron met the requirements on it, and she said it met all of them except for one, which was that the iron had scuff marks, but it was listed as gently used.  It should arrive today and I've bookmarked the ghd registration website, the 25 item checklist, and the paypal buyer protection claims page lol I'm not going to sweat it if it doesn't work out, I'm confident that it'll get fixed should there be a problem.  If it doesn't, my bank is really good about reversing payments out of my account, especially if I have documentation.

Should that be the case, I'll just use my CC and buy one from work.  Probably an older one, I can't afford the Mark IV, but the older ones seem like they get hotter anyway.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greeneyes81* 

 
_i just got a cut that requires flat ironing, and i'm eyeing the GHD pure as well. anyone think it's safe to buy on ebay? i read the story about not being able to register, i'd be so pissed if that happened to me but i just can't afford one from Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any advice?_

 
I would say just get a regular ghd styler.  The pure ones (if you're talking about the all white ones) are just a ghd with a white paint job.  Two girls at work got them, and they said after about a week or two they start to look really nasty from being used and touched.  Go for the regular IV Styler, it's the same thing, but comes in black or pink, so it won't look dingy from being used.


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 15, 2008)

I have the GHD Pure but if you're short on cash I'd go for the regular version. The Pure doesn't have a higher spec. it's just the colour and finish of the iron that's different (its white and has a gloss finish rather than matte black). So they each do exactly the same job but one is just that little bit more expensive (all the coloured ones are extra cost). Although the white is very pretty all the same and came with a sweet case, I do love it!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 15, 2008)

Blah! I got ripped off.  No biggie; if she doesn' wanna reverse the transaction I'll just file a dispute and claim with ebay and paypal...and there goes her positive feedback if this doesn't get worked out lol

This is a sign for me to not be cheap!


----------



## jomar_makeup (Sep 15, 2008)

I got a GHD from folica.com and tried to register it but, it wouldn't let me.  The GHD I got wasn't necessarily a fake but, GHD just doesn't recognize folica.com as an authorized seller so they won't back their products if something goes wrong.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Blah! I got ripped off. No biggie; if she doesn' wanna reverse the transaction I'll just file a dispute and claim with ebay and paypal...and there goes her positive feedback if this doesn't get worked out lol

This is a sign for me to not be cheap!_


----------



## jomar_makeup (Sep 15, 2008)

If you can hold off for a little bit I know Sephora has a friends and family discount.  I believe it was 20% off and the discount was around November.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greeneyes81* 

 
_i just got a cut that requires flat ironing, and i'm eyeing the GHD pure as well. anyone think it's safe to buy on ebay? i read the story about not being able to register, i'd be so pissed if that happened to me but i just can't afford one from Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any advice?_


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greeneyes81* 

 
_i just got a cut that requires flat ironing, and i'm eyeing the GHD pure as well. anyone think it's safe to buy on ebay? i read the story about not being able to register, i'd be so pissed if that happened to me but i just can't afford one from Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 any advice?_

 
lol who are you telling! I work at Sephora, therefore receive a discount, and STILL can't afford one!  Luckily I just enrolled in an allergy study, so I'll use the money from that to buy it for myself for Christmas/Graduation.

And the above poster is right, in November/Decemberish we have about a  week where you can get a Friends/Family 20% discount on .com orders.  And such a high ticket item will ship for free.  I would hold off on the eBay thing; as I just learned today, there's a damn good chance you'll get stuck with a fake, which could be dangerous to you and your hair, as they don't meet the same standards and guidelines that a real ghd styler would.  Sephora is the only actually US Retailer that carries authentic ghd irons right now; you can also order them from Official ghd  USA Website - ghdhair.com - dark or pure, or check their online list of retailers, but ordering from online marketplaces, eBay, amazon.com, Folica.com etc won't be recognized when you register them, because technically they shouldn't be selling them.


----------



## babyleese (Oct 5, 2008)

I ordered one from ebay and got ripped off too.  It worked for maybe 5 minutes and then all of the sudden shut off and wouldn't turn back on.  It was a bit odd 'cause when I went back to find the seller, her ebay account was no longer there, but luckily I had her email address, contact her, and she gave me a full refund.

...And then I took a trip to the States (I'm from Canada) just to get a GHD straightener LOL.  It was the only thing I bought that day...and it was totally worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I bought it from Sephora (first time in a Sephora store too lol).  I've had it for a couple of months already and it works wonderfully!  

I have black (untreated), medium-long, fairly thick, asian hair.  I straighten layer by layer (4 layers in total) starting at the bottom and working my way up.  I've been straightening my hair practically everyday since I've gotten it (so for about 3 months) and I've yet to find a split end!!  I credit that to better haircare.  Previously, with my old straightener, I never regularly used a conditioner or heat protector and I got split ends like crazy!  You could literally see them from a distance LOL.  But since getting a GHD, I started using better haircare practices and it's definitely been paying off.  Right now, I wash my hair with Head&Shoulders Classic Clean Shampoo, use Redken's All Soft Conditioner (leave in for a couple minutes and then wash off), and then apply Redken's Smooth Down Heat Glide to damp, towel-dried hair.  This routine's been working really well for me and I'm thinking of adding in a leave-in conditioner for extra some moisturizing.

To summarize:
- I *love* my GHD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Use a heat protector!!!  Your hair will be thankful lol


----------



## redambition (Oct 5, 2008)

i have had mine since april and i love it. i never used to straighten my hair much because my old straightener was  such a pain to use, the GHD works like a charm.


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 5, 2008)

I completely disagree about people saying the white and black limited edition ghds are the same as a regular mark four ghds. The plate is completely different, infact its on an ENTIRELY different level. The white and black ghds are like pulling silk through your hair. Its the gloss finish that does it. In our salon we use one of the dark ghds and if you use them one after the other you notice the difference BIG TIME!!!! 

The pink ones are out at the moment. And just a little bit of warning, I don't know if it applies to the USA, but I do bits of work for GHD and our rep said that any place selling pink GHD's outside of October (unless they're unsold ones in salons) WILL BE FAKE! The only time GHD release pink GHD's in the UK is during October as its Breast Cancer Awareness month, hence why the GHD's are pink. 
Also I would never buy GHD's online/on ebay. We have so many people come in saying 'mine have blown up', so I ask them where they buy them and the response is usually 'ebay'. 99.9% of them are fake on there. 

I saw shots of the christmas gift sets the other day and they're BEEEEEEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Jaim (Oct 9, 2008)

I have the 2 inch GHD, it's the best thing I've ever used in my whole damn life! I have the thickest hair and it just powers through my whole head in less than 10 minutes. I'll never go back to any other brand.


----------

